# New to Hapkido



## Nothing (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello all,
I am currently a Green Belt in Chang Woo Hapkido. I took Kenpo (Orange Belt) but did not care for it and switched to Hapkido. I have really enjoyed it so far. 

I do private lessons once a week. This works out really good for me as I was sick of showing up to Kenpo class and getting 5-10 minutes of the instructors time. 

Being completely new to Hapkido - can you all point me to some "getting started" pages on the art? I would really like to know more history and such about Hapkido. 

Thanks for everything -

Nothing


----------



## Drac (Dec 5, 2008)

Nothing said:


> Hello all,
> I am currently a Green Belt in Chang Woo Hapkido. I took Kenpo (Orange Belt) but did not care for it and switched to Hapkido. I have really enjoyed it so far.
> 
> I do private lessons once a week. This works out really good for me as I was sick of showing up to Kenpo class and getting 5-10 minutes of the instructors time.
> ...


 
Use the *SEARCH *option and type in Hapkido...


----------



## hapkidonet (Mar 14, 2009)

I recommend that you buy the book "Hapkido" by Marc Tedeschi. No, I don't get any commission, lol. I just think it's a great book, incredibly comprehensive.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 14, 2009)

Mark's book is quite good.  I enjoy the fact that he used "Interviews" with the source instead of doing it himself.  Also, He-Young Kimm's Hapkido bible is good.  Get either I or II.  Not both, their isn't enough of a difference beyond a little editing here and there to be worth a hundred dollar purchase.


----------



## Wey (Sep 4, 2009)

hapkidonet said:


> I recommend that you buy the book "Hapkido" by Marc Tedeschi. No, I don't get any commission, lol. I just think it's a great book, incredibly comprehensive.



This book is definitely worth the money, I strongly suggest purchasing it.


----------



## Nothing (Sep 21, 2009)

All,
Thanks for the input!

As to Marc's book - there are at least two books on Hapkido that he has written. Would this be the one? 

"Hapkido: Traditions, Philosophy, Technique"

 It is like 1300 pages - so I am guessing this is the one. The other is about 200 pages - according to Amazon.

Just want to make sure before I order it as it is $57

Warm Regards,
Nothing


----------

